# Just got to say.



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 9, 2008)

I love my LED headlamp, you all need one.

The single diode LED MagLite retrofit is very nice, warmer than the 3 diode version, and can be focused!

I never thought I'd use the saw blade on my Leatherman, I was wrong, and it is in fact very sharp. 

I'm getting good at driving a scissor lift. 

You get the most cell calls on top of a ladder or a lift. 


Yea, that wasn't coherent, but neither am I right now, just got out of a 15 hour work call, back at 9. Seems like all of us on CB are in that mode right now.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 9, 2008)

I had a rigger get a phone call atop a wall, so probably 7 metres up... So he sat down on the conveniently located scaff plank and spoke to this person for the time it took, 10 or 15 minutes. Harnessed the whole time of course... Or someone else who said they got a 15 minute call at the top of the temporary stage roof in Sydney's Domain, see this photo for some idea of the height (at the top of one of the main uprights) So probably 15 or 20 metres up from stage height...


----------



## Raktor (Feb 9, 2008)

I love the saw blade on my Leatherman.

I love the serrated blade more.

Speaking of which, I was cutting boxes open with my leatherman because I couldn't find the box cutter. Now the blade has packing tape goo all over it, what's the best way to clean that off?

And how should I sharpen the knife?


----------



## Marius (Feb 9, 2008)

Raktor said:


> I love the saw blade on my Leatherman.
> I love the serrated blade more.
> Speaking of which, I was cutting boxes open with my leatherman because I couldn't find the box cutter. Now the blade has packing tape goo all over it, what's the best way to clean that off?
> And how should I sharpen the knife?



Get a can of Goo Gone. It smells awful(make sure there is plenty of ventilation) but it will remove just about any adhesive residue you can find. As for sharpening your blades, for years I, ashamedly, had to rely either on expensive services or the kindness of others. Then I found this Lansky kit http://www.knivesplus.com/lansky-knife-sharpening-kits.html . At the risk of sounding like an infomercial this thing is great. It has guides that allow you to quickly sharpen any type of knife, including the serrated ones. They are a bit pricey, but definately worth it. 

And yeah, the saw blade on the Leatherman is pretty amazing.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 10, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> ...Seems like all of us on CB are in that mode right now.


Not me, I'm done. Only 40 reg. hours and 18 OT, in five days. Not even 2Gs.


----------



## SteveB (Feb 10, 2008)

Best headleamp I've used:

Petzl Zipka

http://www.night-gear.com/-strse-120/Petzl/Detail.bok?gclid=COzzhOPxuZECFQ8ZgQoduhySMw

Not the cheapest thing, but easiest to store in a tool pouch. Has a built-in and storable strap - elastic string thingie. 

Works great.

SB


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry, SteveB, but I still think I prefer this one: (enter item#93549) from, where else?: Harbor Freight, for $3.99 when on sale. Hmmm, $3.99 vs. $33.99; I'll have to ponder on that and do some "cipherin'." Eighty percent identical in form/function.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 11, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Sorry, SteveB, but I still think I prefer this one: (enter item#93549) from, where else?: Harbor Freight, for $3.99 when on sale. Hmmm, $3.99 vs. $33.99; I'll have to ponder on that and do some "cipherin'." Eighty percent identical in form/function.



Yes but they are 100% different in the "will it fall apart in less than 5 minutes because it's a piece of crap" department.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, that's just like my old incandescent headlamp. It used 4 AA batteries, that thing was a beast.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 11, 2008)

Marius said:


> Get a can of Goo Gone. It smells awful(make sure there is plenty of ventilation) but it will remove just about any adhesive residue you can find.



Sorry, but Raktor is down under. I'm going to take a wild guess that if they have a product called Goo Gone in Oz it's for sprinkling on your breakfast cereal, not for removing adhesives.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 11, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Yes but they are 100% different in the "will it fall apart in less than 5 minutes because it's a piece of crap" department.


That's okay, I'll have seven more. How many will you have when yours gets lost/stolen/broken?


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 11, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Sorry, but Raktor is down under. I'm going to take a wild guess that if they have a product called Goo Gone in Oz it's for sprinkling on your breakfast cereal, not for removing adhesives.



same product but we eat it,


----------



## SteveB (Feb 11, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Sorry, SteveB, but I still think I prefer this one: (enter item#93549) from, where else?: Harbor Freight, for $3.99 when on sale. Hmmm, $3.99 vs. $33.99; I'll have to ponder on that and do some "cipherin'." Eighty percent identical in form/function.



Can't beat the price, but there's no decent description on the website. Is it a full width cloth head strap ?. Or a retractable elastic string thing like the Petzl ?. That's the one thing I like the best, as it stores away neatly.

I admit that the Petzl is very, very expensive for what it is.

SB


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 11, 2008)

SteveB said:


> Can't beat the price, but there's no decent description on the website. Is it [HarborFreight#93549] a full width cloth head strap ?. Or a retractable elastic string thing like the Petzl ?. ...


Adjustable 1" wide, black elastic strap, with a bracket that detaches from the "fixture." Only thing I dislike is the flash/off/ON switch is easily accidentally bumped in transport, and twice in a year I've opened my "followspot operation kit" to discover the headlamp at the bottom, with the five LEDs (6500K) flashing dimly once every five seconds. So I now keep 3x AAA batteries in the bag also. Problem solved.




The "Magnetic" in the description refers to the fact that, once the headstrap/bracket are removed, the "fixture" has a small magnet that one may use to affix to any ferrous surface, (including one's head if one does not wish to use the strap).


----------



## LD4Life (Feb 11, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> You get the most cell calls on top of a ladder or a lift.


Or when lifting very heavy objects such at 5ftx6ft mirrors or 20ft sections of false deck.


----------

